# Easy to keep plants



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am wanting some plants in my community 10 gallon. I want some plants that require very little light, and little care at all. Need some suggestions, please.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are several posts here that cover this topic.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

probally the most famous of them all is java moss/ jave fern. these require very little attension and care, i cant think of any more at the moment, i just go to the aquatic shop, pick out what i like and hope for the best, if they die, i replace them.
on another note and meaning no offence, i dont think 2 gallons if enough for a platy and neither is the 1 gallon for 2 platies, even if they are only youngsters.


----------



## Eddie Would GO (Aug 19, 2006)

gday mate,

im from aus so you might have the same plants maybey not =), A good a nice plant is the anubias, looks great in the aquarium and you can attach it to a bit of wood or rock, also another thing to keep in mind is the darker the leaf the less light it will need to photosynthesis. Another good one is wysteria we call it here. Hope that helps

cheers eddie


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

In my 10g and 20g tanks, I have amazon sword plants.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

do you have to plant them as seeds, if so, how long before they are big.


----------

